# Wild Game Dinner / Outdoor Expo [10/03/11 - Mansfield, TX]



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

*4th Annual Wild Game Dinner & Outdoor Expo*
Walnut Ridge Baptist Church | Mansfield, Texas

Guest Speaker: *Clay Dyer* (http://www.claydyer.net)

We invite you to attend our fourth annual wild game dinner and outdoor expo! This event is put together for outdoor enthusiasts of all types. Come join us for an evening filled with prizes, delicious wild game, and a fantastic speaker! Different varieties of wild game will be served for dinner along with an assortment of vegetables and desserts. *INCREDIBLE DOOR PRIZES* will be given away! Vendors will be set up so come early and check out their goods and services.

Buy early before tickets are all sold out!!! Tickets will be sold online (until 10/02) and at-the-door (if not sold out by then). Your purchase will include 10 raffle tickets that you can use for the products or services you want to try to win!! Extra raffle tickets will be available for an additional purchase ($5 for an extra 10 raffle tickets); no limit on extra raffle ticket purchases!

*Ticket Sales:*

$15 - in advance (online through 10/02)
$20 - at the door on 10/03 (if not sold out by then!!!)

*Event Details:*

Date: October 03, 2011 (Monday)
Time: 4:00 pm - 9:00 pm (under the big tent!!)
Location: Walnut Ridge Baptist Church | 1201 SH 360 Mansfield, TX 76063 | [*Click here to get directions*]
*Click here to register/purchase your tickets!* Be sure to print your confirmation receipt and bring it with you in order to pick up your admission ticket & raffle tickets!
If you have any questions pertaining to this event, please contact Jody Maxwell @ 817-473-1461.
Follow us on Twitter (*@WRBCBeastFeast*) for important announcements!

*Event Schedule:*

4pm - 6pm --- Doors Open | Ticket Sales | Outdoor Expo
6pm --- Last call for raffle tickets!!!
6:30pm - 9pm --- Dinner & Program

Tell your friends, get those tickets early, and come prepared for an amazing, fun-filled, life-changing event! We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Found a great video online about our guest speaker, Clay Dyer! Take a moment to watch and we hope to see ya at the dinner!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

On a Monday? Dang...i would of loved to make that one.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

We're just a week away from this exciting event! Hope y'all can make it and I hope to put a face with the username!! If'n ya come drop me a PM and I'll let ya know how to track me down at the event!

As for the wild game to be served, here's just a sneak peak: venison, elk, wild boar, orix, squirrel gumbo; and not-so-wild-game includes: catfish, brisket, turkey, etc.!!!


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*Clay Dyer Banquet*

August 14th 2014 - Clay Dyer will be in Conroe at the FBC Sports Banquet.

Tickets 20 dollars - includes BBQ dinner, chance to win two guns as door prizes, Speaker Clay Dyer, and approx. 50 exhibits.

We will also have raffle, silent auction, and a live auction.

Jimmy Durham
936-537-8843


----------

